

Vector Models for Data-Parallel Computing - helwr
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.122.5127&rep=rep1&type=pdf

======
mahmud
Wow! It's a full book, and it uses a Lisp dialect called Parralation Lisp,
whose compiler " _is the first compiler for a data-parallel programming
language that compiles nested-parallel constructs into completely parallel
code_ "[1].

I googled a bit and found this article by Paul Snively,

[http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.08/08.07/Paralat...](http://www.mactech.com/articles/mactech/Vol.08/08.07/Paralation/index.html)

A type of Collection-Oriented Lisp dialect:

<http://c2.com/cgi/wiki?CollectionOrientedProgramming>

\-- [1] Linked book.

~~~
hga
Here's the MIT Press page on the book with a description of what it presents:
[http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&...](http://mitpress.mit.edu/catalog/item/default.asp?ttype=2&tid=5103)

------
sdutoit
I work on Ct Technology at Intel (<http://software.intel.com/en-us/data-
parallel/>). Some of our semantics are heavily inspired by Blelloch's work.
It's nice to see this getting "re-discovered" as more people are looking into
parallelism again.

